# An amazing animation



## apple (Jun 6, 2014)

I just wanted to share this amazing, sad and beautiful animation.  Please click on it.  You won't regret it.



http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/05/moving-on-stop-motion-ainslie-henderson/


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

That made me cry; what a lovely piece of art. Warm and energetic but heartbreaking. 

How on Earth is the movement of the characters so good? That's like mo-cap quality stuff, it's freakishly realistic. Such a talented person. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 27, 2014)

We are all made of strings...


----------



## kasumi (Dec 23, 2014)

That was simply beautiful. The quality was outstanding.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 17, 2015)

What a poignant story! Thanks for sharing this, Sondra.


----------



## TKent (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greimour (Apr 30, 2015)

That was awesome. Sad but moving. <3


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

That was so sad, but I could not, not watch that video. I have never seen anything like it and the song was really good, it didn't sound sad at all but the video. Really good, I am happy I clicked on this link.


----------



## Justine (Sep 1, 2015)

Glad I saw this, thanks for sharing! I guess i'm a bit late, new on this forum lol 
This is touching. And wow so many talent! High quality!


----------

